# Side Exhaust Tips



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Need some big time recommendations please. I'm having a flow master side exhaust system installed in my 1965 GTO. The current system has a side exhaust as well, but it has two inlets for 2 separate angles tips on each side. The new system will have a single inlet for a dual exhaust tip. I'm having difficulties finding a 2.5 angled exhaust tip that is about 3-5 inches long. Does anyone have the actual length that the tips should be and if so where can I find them online? Any guidance is greatly appreciated!
Stan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Stanjco said:


> Need some big time recommendations please. I'm having a flow master side exhaust system installed in my 1965 GTO. The current system has a side exhaust as well, but it has two inlets for 2 separate angles tips on each side. The new system will have a single inlet for a dual exhaust tip. I'm having difficulties finding a 2.5 angled exhaust tip that is about 3-5 inches long. Does anyone have the actual length that the tips should be and if so where can I find them online? Any guidance is greatly appreciated!
> Stan


I used Gardner exhaust on my '67, email Eric and see if he can hook you up.
Sounds badass with the original resonators.

1965 GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - 1965 GTO Exhaust Sytems by Gardner


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks! Will call Eriic tomorrow!


----------

